# 20min instrumental prog epic, with vids....and 8 string.



## hmmm_de_hum (May 16, 2009)

So for our ensemble this year we thought it would be a good idea to write a 20min conceptual piece 

Well this is the final performance of said piece, enjoy 

Part 1


Part 2


----------



## vampiregenocide (May 16, 2009)

Pretty awesome man. That riff at 3.30 in pretty mint


----------



## hmmm_de_hum (May 16, 2009)

Cheers man, that was a product of my Mastodon binge


----------



## vampiregenocide (May 16, 2009)

hmmm_de_hum said:


> Cheers man, that was a product of my Mastodon binge



Lol I must admit I thought 'Ooh someones been listening to Crack the Skye'


----------



## hmmm_de_hum (May 16, 2009)

Haha yeah, that album really helped in terms of structuring parts together.


----------



## vampiregenocide (May 16, 2009)

hmmm_de_hum said:


> Haha yeah, that album really helped in terms of structuring parts together.



Awesome man, I do love the way you use your 8 string. Good to see someone who makes use of the range.

EDIT - Also, about 6 minutes into the second vid, sound a bit like Tool. You guys got it going


----------



## hmmm_de_hum (May 16, 2009)

Oh cool, yeah i see where you're coming from. That section is quite weird to phrase, the riff follows a 9/8 pattern, but divided into a grouping of 6 and then 3.

One two three four five six One two three, where over the top im playing One two three, One two three, One two three on the second measure 

...that must of made absolutely no sense


----------



## vampiregenocide (May 16, 2009)

hmmm_de_hum said:


> Oh cool, yeah i see where you're coming from. That section is quite weird to phrase, the riff follows a 9/8 pattern, but divided into a grouping of 6 and then 3.
> 
> One two three four five six One two three, where over the top im playing One two three, One two three, One two three on the second measure
> 
> ...that must of made absolutely no sense



 Especially to someone with no knowledge of musical theory whatsoever.


----------



## hmmm_de_hum (May 16, 2009)

it makes it sound cool


----------



## vampiregenocide (May 16, 2009)

hmmm_de_hum said:


> it makes it sound cool


----------



## Speedy Fingers (May 18, 2009)

Is that the Pint Pot? Memories!


----------



## hmmm_de_hum (May 19, 2009)

Speedy Fingers said:


> Is that the Pint Pot? Memories!


----------



## Thin_Ice_77 (May 19, 2009)

I'm not really into the long song thing, but that was actually really cool. It sounded different and changed throughout so it wasn't boring and there was some awesome riffs and phrases in there.

Nice job.


----------



## wannabguitarist (May 19, 2009)

That was 20 minutes well spent


----------



## Stealthdjentstic (May 19, 2009)

Do you guys have any recordings as well?


----------



## hmmm_de_hum (May 20, 2009)

No we dont unfortunately, there is only a partial recording from the desk, which sounds horrendous. But to be fair i'm starting afresh next uni year with completely new musicians, 7/6 string bass player this time so we're going to approach the instrumental idea from another angle. 

Thanks


----------



## theunforgiven246 (May 23, 2009)

I'd to hear this recorded! Nice shit man!


----------



## arktan (Jun 17, 2009)

Free bump because it's so fucking awesome and more forum members should give it a listen


----------



## hmmm_de_hum (Jun 24, 2009)

Haha, didnt notice that bump, cheers man, i might end up reposting it in the general music forum at some point anyway


----------



## arktan (Jun 24, 2009)

Ha!

You bumped it now again 

You should really try to record this one.


----------



## hmmm_de_hum (Jun 24, 2009)

Nah as i mentioned, it was purely a band for a semester, we only had to play one gig together for a module mark. Im currently writing the next instrumental for use with the next group im with.


----------

